# new storage



## frankieluvsmac (Mar 24, 2013)

for the longest time i have been wanting to up grade my makeup storage I have been eyeing this baby for years
  	so when my husband saw that it was on sale he got it for me he is so good to me.


  	Mac peaches & soft and gentle


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Like.
  	Want.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 24, 2013)

wow! so pink... i've been looking for new storage ideas since i've purged over 75% of my makeup stash


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for all nice comments I will be putting up pics of how it looks like with my stuff in it check for it in Stash stats storage.


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice storage! I especially looove Mac Peaches, beautiful blush


----------



## kpxgenie (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow that's an awesome storage unit!!!  May I ask where u got it from?


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Apr 29, 2013)

Sears


----------



## TaiB (May 10, 2013)

this is perfect, who would have thought sears would have this, it this in the tool sections


----------



## ExtensionsbyTi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Love the pink!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

You have a very sweet and loving husband frankieluvsmac because she bought makeup storage for you. Your husband knows what makes you happy and she knows you very well. You are very lucky to have him. By the way, I love your pink makeup storage.


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

Aww thats so sweet! Cute storage!


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Adorable storage and awesome hubby


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh man, I've seen these! So jelly. I want one! *grabby hands*


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd love this..it s extra cute


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 12, 2014)

Super cute!


----------

